# Germany shocked by Cologne New Year gang assaults on women



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

A bit of trouble brewing.

The mayor of Cologne has summoned police for crisis talks after about 80 women reported sexual assaults and muggings by men on New Year's Eve.

The scale of the attacks on women at the city's central railway station has shocked Germany. About 1,000 drunk and aggressive young men were involved.

City police chief Wolfgang Albers called it "a completely new dimension of crime". The men were of Arab or North African appearance, he said.

Women were also targeted in Hamburg.

But the Cologne assaults - near the city's iconic cathedral - were the most serious, German media report. At least one woman was raped, and many were groped.

Most of the crimes reported to police were robberies. A volunteer policewoman was among those sexually molested.

A policeman who was outside Cologne station during the New Year's Eve trouble told the city's Express news website that he had detained eight suspects. "They were all asylum seekers, carrying copies of their residence certificates," he said.

However, there was no official confirmation that asylum seekers had been involved in the violence. Commentators in Germany were quick to urge people not to jump to conclusions.

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-35231046

More reports

http://www.theguardian.com/world/2016/jan/05/germany-crisis-cologne-new-years-eve-sex-attacks

http://news.yahoo.com/germany-stunned-rash-years-sex-assaults-132433588.html


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Trouble maybe starting.

Germany: Shots Fired at Refugee Home, 1 Man Lightly Injured

Several shots were fired early Monday at a home for asylum seekers in western Germany and one resident was lightly injured, police said.

The shots were fired at a window of the building in the town of Dreieich at around 2.30 a.m (0130 GMT), and one hit a 23-year-old asylum seeker who was sleeping, according to police in Offenbach, near Frankfurt. He was taken to a hospital, but was able to leave shortly afterward.

http://abcnews.go.com/International...red-refugee-home-man-lightly-injured-36075757


----------



## gibbsgirl (May 1, 2013)

I've been hearing of these type of problems for some time. Not encouraging.


----------



## Shine (Feb 19, 2011)

Wonder how the "refugees" are earning their money?


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Shine said:


> Wonder how the "refugees" are earning their money?


 They get free money and housing.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

What did people think was going to happen when you let savages into a civilized society. It appears that all those enlightened and sophisticated Europeans are naÃ¯ve. 

All this trouble stems from the childish sentimentality that you can save everyone.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

City Bound said:


> What did people think was going to happen when you let savages into a civilized society. It appears that all those enlightened and sophisticated Europeans are naÃ¯ve.
> 
> All this trouble stems from the childish sentimentality that you can save everyone.


Rape and sexual assault certainly happens here in the States. So you're saying that American (probably christian) men that rape are savages as well?


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

Irish Pixie said:


> Rape and sexual assault certainly happens here in the States. So you're saying that American (probably christian) men that rape are savages as well?


Your question was not directed at me but I will still answer.

YES! Anyone that rapes anyone is a savage.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

no really said:


> Trouble maybe starting.
> 
> Germany: Shots Fired at Refugee Home, 1 Man Lightly Injured
> 
> ...


That can't be true

Just this morning I heard BO say gun violence only happens in the US and gun laws can stop it


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Bearfootfarm said:


> That can't be true
> 
> Just this morning I heard BO say gun violence only happens in the US and gun laws can stop it


Hah, of course it can't have happened in Germany..:heh:


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Irish Pixie said:


> Rape and sexual assault certainly happens here in the States. So you're saying that American (probably christian) men that rape are savages as well?


 Anyone who rapes, steals, vandalizes, is a savage. But what I was trying to say was, what do you expect to happen when you take third world people and drop them into a first world society....they are just doing what they do in their own countries and cultures. They are behaving the way they were raised.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Europe has another problem with the refugees in that most are illiterate.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

Irish Pixie said:


> Rape and sexual assault certainly happens here in the States. So you're saying that American (probably christian) men that rape are savages as well?


Did you not notice this problem in Germany is entirely new and the attackers were refugees? What sort of "refugee" behaves that way in a country willing to take him in? I'll wager these were all young Muslim males on a rampage. Most of us knew they would be scum and cause problems and we were right. The problems will only get worse.


----------



## wiscto (Nov 24, 2014)

Irish Pixie said:


> Rape and sexual assault certainly happens here in the States. So you're saying that American (probably christian) men that rape are savages as well?


Yes.

But seriously though. Roving bands of rapists who grew up in countries where raping women is justifiable because women are second class citizens.....that's still a problem. I mean even The Guardian is reporting it.... And they're not exactly Trump fans, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

poppy said:


> Did you not notice this problem in Germany is entirely new and the attackers were refugees? What sort of "refugee" behaves that way in a country willing to take him in? I'll wager these were all young Muslim males on a rampage. Most of us knew they would be scum and cause problems and we were right. The problems will only get worse.


You aren't saying there was no rape in Germany prior to this outrage, are you?


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

/7/


Irish Pixie said:


> You aren't saying there was no rape in Germany prior to this outrage, are you?


Why are you even asking that? These attacks had to be horrifying for these women, they were accounts of up to a 1000 men attacking in groups.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

no really said:


> /7/
> 
> Why are you even asking that? These attacks had to be horrifying for these women, they were accounts of up to a 1000 men attacking in groups.


Of course the attacks were horrific, all rape is horrific. I state it often enough. Did it really have to be said again?  Don't try to make the question into something it isn't. 

I asked because the prior poster said this, "Did you not notice this problem in Germany is entirely new and the attackers were refugees?" There is no way this is "entirely new" in Germany or _anywhere else_.


----------



## wiscto (Nov 24, 2014)

I'd go into a personal experience here, but I've been controlling my mouth since a certain incident happened at work so that my mouth can't get me in trouble later. Let's just say there was a guy at work who claims to be on the no-fly list, who also thought that another coworker would be open to a certain suggestion regarding my then-girlfriend. Let's just say I'm not really supposed to discuss events that took place after the second coworker informed me, because HR is a little embarrassed by said events and more specifically some events that did not take place until I got pushy. 

Can I just emphasize that no-fly list thing? Would that help everyone understand where I'm going with that?

Country of origin matters. Most people are good... But country of origin matters.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Irish Pixie said:


> Of course they were horrific, all rape is horrific. I state it often enough. Did it really have to be said?  Don't try to make the question into something it isn't.
> 
> I asked because the prior poster said this, "Did you not notice this problem in Germany is entirely new and the attackers were refugees?" There is no way this is "entirely new" in Germany or _anywhere else_.


Well according to the police chief it is an entirely new dimension of crime there. 

Your question was an attempt to downplay the crimes..


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

wiscto said:


> I'd go into a personal experience here, but I've been controlling my mouth since a certain incident happened at work so that my mouth can't get me in trouble later. Let's just say there was a guy at work who claims to be on the no-fly list, who also thought that another coworker would be open to a certain suggestion regarding my then-girlfriend. Let's just say I'm not really supposed to discuss events that took place after the second coworker informed me, because HR is a little embarrassed by said events and more specifically some events that did not take place until I got pushy.
> 
> Can I just emphasize that no-fly list thing? Would that help everyone understand where I'm going with that?
> 
> Country of origin matters. Most people are good... But country of origin matters.


I was raped by a "good ol boy/poor white trash" and I've been hit on (they absolutely knew I was married) by many many ********. All from the good ol USA. Sometimes it's the quality of the person rather than the country of origin.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

no really said:


> Well according to the police chief it is an entirely new dimension of crime there.
> 
> Your question was an attempt to downplay the crimes..


Nope. It was to point out that attacks like this are not uncommon enough across the world. But that won't suit your agenda...


----------



## wiscto (Nov 24, 2014)

Irish Pixie said:


> I was raped by a "good ol boy/poor white trash" and I've been hit on (they absolutely knew I was married) by many many ********. All from the good ol USA. Sometimes it's the quality of the person rather than the country of origin.


Yea. I know. I could paint a picture, I guess, but most of the people I knew who came from cultures where women are not respected absolutely lived up to the stereotype. I doubt their kids will, but they sure as heck did.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Irish Pixie said:


> Nope. It was to point out that attacks like this are not uncommon enough across the world. But that won't suit your agenda...


OK what is my agenda? Did I plant the articles? Did I somehow facilitate the attacks? 

What is my agenda?


----------



## wiscto (Nov 24, 2014)

And back to the point... I've never seen roving bands of ******** wandering around major festivals sexually assaulting women in settings where we can usually expect them to be safe. It's the nature of how it happened that is alarming. Because it demonstrates a systemic cultural attitude among a specific group.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Irish Pixie said:


> You aren't saying there was no rape in Germany prior to this outrage, are you?



Are you serious? 

No offense intended but, you seem to defend the wrong people.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

wiscto said:


> Yea. I know. I could paint a picture, I guess, but most of the people I knew who came from cultures where women are not respected absolutely lived up to the stereotype. I doubt their kids will, but they sure as heck did.


You absolutely have a point, the middle east is not known for it's respect for women. I've known (doctors mostly) men and women from the middle east that were respected and respectful. I think it has more to do with one's station in life and education.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

wiscto said:


> And back to the point... I've never seen roving bands of ******** wandering around major festivals sexually assaulting women in settings where we can usually expect them to be safe. It's the nature of how it happened that is alarming. Because it demonstrates a systemic cultural attitude among a specific group.


Exactly! For this group they can't understand that those actions are in way accepted.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

City Bound said:


> Are you serious?
> 
> No offense intended but, you seem to defend the wrong people.


I'm not defending rapists. If you think so I suggest you read my posts again.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

wiscto said:


> And back to the point... I've never seen roving bands of ******** wandering around major festivals sexually assaulting women in settings where we can usually expect them to be safe. It's the nature of how it happened that is alarming. Because it demonstrates a systemic cultural attitude among a specific group.


There are still men that think rape is OK right here in the US. They're common at festivals, fairs, and the like. There could be some that post here that don't think slipping a woman drugs or getting her drunk and raping her is wrong. Rape is still far too common in the US, and done by men born here. In my opinion it's still a station in life and education issue. Disrespecting women is absolutely not just a middle east phenomenon.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Irish Pixie said:


> Of course the attacks were horrific, all rape is horrific. I state it often enough. Did it really have to be said again?  Don't try to make the question into something it isn't.
> 
> I asked because the prior poster said this, "Did you not notice this problem in Germany is entirely new and the attackers were refugees?" There is no way this is "entirely new" in Germany or _anywhere else_.


I think an event on this scale, is "entirely new" for Germany, and that's why it is making the news.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

Irish Pixie said:


> Nope. It was to point out that attacks like this are not uncommon enough across the world. But that won't suit your agenda...


 When I hear several detailed reports on NPR on my way to work, there HAS to be SOMETHING new going on.:shrug:

No, the act of rape is not new.
The act of running women down a gauntlet with hundreds of men in the subway lines, groping, harassing, purse snatching and raping them in broad daylight.....yeah, Germans aren't quite used to that behavior and let's hope they do something about it, quickly.
This isn't a few isolated incidents, just the many that are being reported to police, and not just in Germany.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

farmrbrown said:


> When I hear several detailed reports on NPR on my way to work, there HAS to be SOMETHING new going on.:shrug:
> 
> No, the act of rape is not new.
> The act of running women down a gauntlet with hundreds of men in the subway lines, groping, harassing, purse snatching and raping them in broad daylight.....yeah, Germans aren't quite used to that behavior and let's hope they do something about it, quickly.
> This isn't a few isolated incidents, just the many that are being reported to police, and not just in Germany.


You mean like the Air Force scandal? Not hundreds of men, but...

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tailhook_scandal


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Irish Pixie said:


> I'm not defending rapists. If you think so I suggest you read my posts again.


 
By qualifying these gangs with random mentally or morally ill germans who rape you defend the muslim gangs by lessoning the severity of their offense.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

City Bound said:


> By qualifying these gangs with random mentally or morally ill germans who rape you defend the muslim gangs by lessoning the severity of their offense.


Nope. Not even close.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Irish Pixie said:


> You absolutely have a point, the middle east is not known for it's respect for women. I've known (doctors mostly) men and women from the middle east that were respected and respectful. I think it has more to do with one's station in life and education.


 
Or it has more to do with them moving to a country where mutual respect and decency is encouraged and then accepting to live within those societal norms. 

If they still lived in the middle east the female doctor you mention would not even get a chance to go to school to become a doctor.

In some strict countries a woman can not be a doctor and a woman can not go to a male doctor to be checked out.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

farmrbrown said:


> When I hear several detailed reports on NPR on my way to work, there HAS to be SOMETHING new going on.:shrug:
> 
> No, the act of rape is not new.
> The act of running women down a gauntlet with hundreds of men in the subway lines, groping, harassing, purse snatching and raping them in broad daylight.....yeah, Germans aren't quite used to that behavior and let's hope they do something about it, quickly.
> This isn't a few isolated incidents, just the many that are being reported to police, and not just in Germany.


Can you imagine the feelings of these women and the young girls that were also assaulted. It will take some time for them to recover if they do.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

City Bound said:


> Or it has more to do with them moving to a country where mutual respect and decency is encouraged and then accepting to live within those societal norms.
> 
> If they still lived in the middle east the female doctor you mention would not even get a chance to go to school to become a doctor.
> 
> In some strict countries a woman can not be a doctor and a woman can not go to a male doctor to be checked out.


All of the women I was referring to were born in the middle east and, for the most part, educated there.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

no really said:


> Can you imagine the feelings of these women and the young girls that were also assaulted. It will take some time for them to recover if they do.


This I can completely and totally agree with.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

no really said:


> Can you imagine the feelings of these women and the young girls that were also assaulted. It will take some time for them to recover if they do.


 True. Also, people will be afraid to walk the streets. I have traveled around Europe a bit and one thing about most of the countries is that they are so safe and free of crime that people walk around very relaxed and clueless of what could happen.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

I had forgotten that Munich closed some rail stations New Years due to threats, wonder if there was some forewarning that wasn't taken seriously.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

Irish Pixie said:


> Of course the attacks were horrific, all rape is horrific. I state it often enough. Did it really have to be said again?  Don't try to make the question into something it isn't.
> 
> I asked because the prior poster said this, "Did you not notice this problem in Germany is entirely new and the attackers were refugees?" There is no way this is "entirely new" in Germany or _anywhere else_.


Read the article. A spokesman said this is an entirely new thing in Germany. I'm sure they had rapes because every country has some but this attacking in groups by Muslim immigrants is something new. Other countries have seen a rise in rapes by Muslim men too. These guys are not culturally compatible with western society and have no desire to change.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

poppy said:


> Read the article. A spokesman said this is an entirely new thing in Germany. I'm sure they had rapes because every country has some but this attacking in groups by Muslim immigrants is something new. Other countries have seen a rise in rapes by Muslim men too. These guys are not culturally compatible with western society and have no desire to change.


Why would they change? They have come to countries of abundance and easy pickings. They will take what they want and they will not be stopped. Eventually, they will out breed the Europeans and take over. 

Most Americans and Europeans are soft and sentimental. 
Growing up in civilized countries has made people weak. The comparison is like a domestic cat and a lion or like a wild buffalo and veal. They may still have a stronger primitive instinct but sadly for them and for us their instinct means everyone loses in the end. If they win and dominate then they lose because they will drag civilization down to the ground make the world a slum. 

If they win, humanity will be cast into another dark age like the one that occurred with the fall of rome.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

Irish Pixie said:


> You mean like the Air Force scandal? Not hundreds of men, but...
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tailhook_scandal


Yeah, something like that.
It brought shame, outrage and some serious consequences to anyone involved, no matter how remotely.
I'm sure individual cases of sexual assault have occurred throughout the military's history.
But that one, shameful, mass incident brought a wave of reaction that changed how women were treated and looked at in the armed forces to this day.
Anyone trying to minimize it would have been castigated for doing so.

Yeah, I can see your point.......what was it again?


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

farmrbrown said:


> Yeah, something like that.
> It brought shame, outrage and some serious consequences to anyone involved, no matter how remotely.
> I'm sure individual cases of sexual assault have occurred throughout the military's history.
> But that one, shameful, mass incident brought a wave of reaction that changed how women were treated and looked at in the armed forces to this day.
> ...


Sorry, I thought you'd get it pretty quick.


----------



## FarmerKat (Jul 3, 2014)

Disgusting ... I hope that Germany takes a very hard stance against these people. IMO, there two possible explanations (or a combination of the two):

1) It is a systemic attack strategy used over the centuries in many cultures - kill the men, rape the women to propagate the group of the attackers (just something we are not used in this day and age in the first world)

2) Majority of the migrants coming to Europe are male ... so now you have males who cannot speak the language, know nothing of the local culture, etc. and who come from part of the world where women are considered property trying to get women in Germany (since clearly there are not enough females from their culture available - and I think the odds are that the migrant women are treated even worse and do not report the crimes against them).


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

European women are much prettier then middle eastern women. I can see why these middle eastern guys would want relationships (I do not mean rape) with them.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

FarmerKat said:


> Disgusting ... I hope that Germany takes a very hard stance against these people. IMO, there two possible explanations (or a combination of the two):
> 
> 1) It is a systemic attack strategy used over the centuries in many cultures - kill the men, rape the women to propagate the group of the attackers (just something we are not used in this day and age in the first world)
> 
> 2) Majority of the migrants coming to Europe are male ... so now you have males who cannot speak the language, know nothing of the local culture, etc. and who come from part of the world where women are considered property trying to get women in Germany (since clearly there are not enough females from their culture available - and I think the odds are that the migrant women are treated even worse and do not report the crimes against them).


Merkel has stated that they must be caught and punished no matter where they come from. Hopefully that will be accomplished.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

City Bound said:


> European women are much prettier then middle eastern women. I can see why these middle eastern guys would want relationships (I do not mean rape) with them.


Seriously? You seriously just said that in public? Gah.


----------



## RichNC (Aug 22, 2014)

City Bound said:


> European women are much prettier then middle eastern women. I can see why these middle eastern guys would want relationships (I do not mean rape) with them.


I can't believe you actually wrote that, how rude!


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

Irish Pixie said:


> Seriously? You seriously just said that in public? Gah.


What personal opinions are not welcome? 

I believe it to be true.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

RichNC said:


> I can't believe you actually wrote that, how rude!



It is not rude.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

City Bound said:


> It is not rude.


Don't worry. It's not what you said but the PC crowd gets their panties in a wad pretty easily.:icecream: It's actually difficult to determine how pretty Muslim women are because they are covered in black from head to toe with only a wee bit of a window to see out of. From my point of view, those black clothes look rather wide on the majority of them, leading me to think they have weight issues similar to those in our country.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

It seems to me the solution is pretty simple. Police will be working to identify these people, DNA evidence should fill in the blanks and every one of the men of Arab or North African appearance should have their day in court, serve their sentence among general population and any one of them that is not a legal citizen of Germany should be deported upon release.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

Irish Pixie said:


> Sorry, I thought you'd get it pretty quick.


Yeah, I try to be.
I was a little confused because it seemed like you couldn't or wouldn't differentiate between the cases that commonly occur with a few men or singularly and the extremely large groups going on in these reports.
As far as this being "new" in Germany, I don't recall anything similar in scope since WWII, which predates BOTH of us.
So, it's new to me, how about you?



Irish Pixie said:


> Of course the attacks were horrific, all rape is horrific. I state it often enough. Did it really have to be said again?  Don't try to make the question into something it isn't.
> 
> I asked because the prior poster said this, "Did you not notice this problem in Germany is entirely new and the attackers were refugees?" There is no way this is "entirely new" in Germany or _anywhere else_.





Irish Pixie said:


> I was raped by a "good ol boy/poor white trash" and I've been hit on (they absolutely knew I was married) by many many ********. All from the good ol USA. Sometimes it's the quality of the person rather than the country of origin.





no really said:


> /7/
> 
> Why are you even asking that? These attacks had to be horrifying for these women, they were accounts of up to a 1000 men attacking in groups.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

farmrbrown said:


> Yeah, I try to be.
> I was a little confused because it seemed like you couldn't or wouldn't differentiate between the cases that commonly occur with a few men or singularly and the extremely large groups going on in these reports.
> As far as this being "new" in Germany, I don't recall anything similar in scope since WWII, which predates BOTH of us.
> So, it's new to me, how about you?


Attempts to normalize these attacks by comparisons to other attacks that have very little in common is just a diversion.


----------



## gibbsgirl (May 1, 2013)

no really said:


> Can you imagine the feelings of these women and the young girls that were also assaulted. It will take some time for them to recover if they do.


Imo by importing so many people on this scale, it will become an even bigger domino effect, because the native residents of some of these communities, will likely begin considering moving as a sort of refugee elsewhere. And, when their communities have become undesirable, they will need assistance because their own means to do so will have become greatly diminished.

It's like we're watching a train wreck in the EU, and inexplicably we're being pushed to do the same thing here on an even grander scale!


----------



## gibbsgirl (May 1, 2013)

wr said:


> It seems to me the solution is pretty simple. Police will be working to identify these people, DNA evidence should fill in the blanks and every one of the men of Arab or North African appearance should have their day in court, serve their sentence among general population and any one of them that is not a legal citizen of Germany should be deported upon release.


That sounds good on paper. But, isn't as practical in real life. There are too many people and its overwhelming the size of society that these communities are prepared to handle in real time.

That gap unfortunately leaves a lot of wiggle room over an extended period of time for crimes to go unreported, unsolved. Justice and decency face an uphill battle to get ahead of it under these circumstances.

It's happened plenty of times in plenty of places. It's happening in the EU now.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

gibbsgirl said:


> That sounds good on paper. But, isn't as practical in real life. There are too many people and its overwhelming the size of society that these communities are prepared to handle in real time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How would you suggest Germany handle these criminals?


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

wr said:


> how would you suggest germany handle these criminals?


sss...


----------



## Truckinguy (Mar 8, 2008)

Canada's commitment is to take in 25,000 refugees and we're already having issues fitting in the few thousand that we've taken in so far. Germany is reportedly taking in 800,000, I can't even imagine the logistical nightmare that is causing there.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

wr said:


> How would you suggest Germany handle these criminals?


The bigger question is, why did they let them in? It was pointed out by many that these were primarily single young men. They were not true refugees in any way. When you do stupid things, the results are often painful. Germany and others are just beginning to feel the pain.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

poppy said:


> The bigger question is, why did they let them in? It was pointed out by many that these were primarily single young men. They were not true refugees in any way. When you do stupid things, the results are often painful. Germany and others are just beginning to feel the pain.



I don't get the impression that these men have been caught so do we know they are refugees, a homegrown problem or the product of Europe's open borders.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

wr said:


> I don't get the impression that these men have been caught so do we know they are refugees, a homegrown problem or the product of Europe's open borders.


The link I found from Breitbart confirms the 5 arrested carried recent immigration papers but there's profanity in the link (what the men were shouting to the won en) so I can't post it here.
This is a different one.

http://dailycaller.com/2016/01/04/g...covering-up-mass-sexual-assaults-by-arab-mob/


----------



## scooter (Mar 31, 2008)

JeffreyD said:


> sss...


 Too bad that the women in Germany weren't carrying. It would sure be a good way of thinning the herd!


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

no really said:


> Attempts to normalize these attacks by comparisons to other attacks that have very little in common is just a diversion.


Who attempted to normalize this attack? Can you point it out please? I see where you were highlighting your anti refugee view by _using_ the horrific attacks, but I don't see where anyone said they were normal or acceptable.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Irish Pixie said:


> You aren't saying there was no rape in Germany prior to this outrage, are you?


I didn't see your links about 1000 ME men raping women in a 'venue' like that in Germany b/4. Or anywhere for that matter.
How is it you can be so blind on this? The facts are there yet you continue to bash Christians & play down the actions of Islamists.

Coming to a town you...


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Irish Pixie said:


> Of course the attacks were horrific, all rape is horrific. I state it often enough. Did it really have to be said again?  Don't try to make the question into something it isn't.
> 
> I asked because the prior poster said this, "Did you not notice this problem in Germany is entirely new and the attackers were refugees?" There is no way this is "entirely new" in Germany or _anywhere else_.


Again, we'd like your links stating where there's been 1000 men decending on women to rape them in a venue such as this... Does this not seem unusual to you? Mass rapes? Remember, this is not a war zone...


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Irish Pixie said:


> I was raped by a "good ol boy/poor white trash" and I've been hit on (they absolutely knew I was married) by many many ********. All from the good ol USA. Sometimes it's the quality of the person rather than the country of origin.


I am very sorry about your horrific experience. 
That's a study of one. 
Get back to us when you have 1000 raping many women at once.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Tricky Grama said:


> I am very sorry about your horrific experience.
> That's a study of one.
> Get back to us when you have 1000 raping many women at once.


Your daughter was raped too, right? Is she a study of one as well?


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

wiscto said:


> And back to the point... I've never seen roving bands of ******** wandering around major festivals sexually assaulting women in settings where we can usually expect them to be safe. It's the nature of how it happened that is alarming. Because it demonstrates a systemic cultural attitude among a specific group.


Post of the day award.

However, it doesn't fit w/TP's agenda...


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Irish Pixie said:


> Who attempted to normalize this attack? Can you point it out please? I see where you were highlighting your anti refugee view by _using_ the horrific attacks, but I don't see where anyone said they were normal or acceptable.


IP what do consider an anti refugee view, is speaking about current events anti refugee?

You said they were nothing new, which is wrong and an attempt to downplay the severity of the event. It is also an attempt to divert the conversation.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

no really said:


> A bit of trouble brewing.
> 
> The mayor of Cologne has summoned police for crisis talks after about 80 women reported sexual assaults and muggings by men on New Year's Eve.
> 
> ...



Coming to America!!

How many of us open our doors and windows, leave our keys in our cars at 10th and Gangland? 
10th and Methville?
10th and Red Light District?

Ok, tell me again, WHY are we opening our doors and windows and leaving the 'keys in the car' (that's a metaphor) for "Immigrants, Refugees, whatever you want to call them?"

I am 100% anti-refugee, immigrant, etc.

GO HOME
Fight for your own dang country / land.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

no really said:


> IP what do consider an anti refugee view, is speaking about current events anti refugee?
> 
> You said they were nothing new, which is wrong and an attempt to downplay the severity of the event. It is also an attempt to divert the conversation.


Link to where I said that? Thanks. It may be what you want to think I said, but that just isn't the same thing, is it?


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Irish Pixie said:


> You aren't saying there was no rape in Germany prior to this outrage, are you?





Irish Pixie said:


> Rape and sexual assault certainly happens here in the States. So you're saying that American (probably christian) men that rape are savages as well?





Irish Pixie said:


> Link to where I said that? Thanks. It may be what you want to think I said, but that just isn't the same thing, is it?


First page of this thread. Try reading what you wrote with an open mind. It was very sad and dismissive of the women that endured this. 

You like to accuse others of having an agenda, maybe you should search your heart.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

no really said:


> First page of this thread. Try reading what you wrote with an open mind. It was very sad and dismissive of the women that endured this.
> 
> You like to accuse others of having an agenda, maybe you should search your heart.


Nope. That's not what I said. Read it again. And again. And again. You'll understand eventually. I'm rooting for you.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Irish Pixie said:


> Your daughter was raped too, right? Is she a study of one as well?


Not in her case. It was a black man that had raped dozens. So, more like a study of dozens in Dallas raped by a lone black man.

I find it unusual that you and a couple others became so indignant over the remark about beauty but notsomuch over 1000 rapists decending on innocent women all at once...


----------



## FarmerKat (Jul 3, 2014)

I do not have a link in English but I was just reading an article on a Czech website about recommendations the mayor of Cologne is making for women: behave in a way that foreign men not familiar with our culture would not misinterpret their behavior as a sexual advance, stay at least an arm length away from foreign men ... etc. She also said that the city is not able to keep women safe in some parts of town and recommended them as "no go" zones for women. SERIOUSLY???? I guess her solution is for German woman to wear burkas and stay at home ... hmmmm ....


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Irish Pixie said:


> Nope. That's not what I said. Read it again. And again. And again. You'll understand eventually. I'm rooting for you.


You didn't write that? There is another IP here? 

I'm rooting for you to understand reality.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

FarmerKat said:


> I do not have a link in English but I was just reading an article on a Czech website about recommendations the mayor of Cologne is making for women: behave in a way that foreign men not familiar with our culture would not misinterpret their behavior as a sexual advance, stay at least an arm length away from foreign men ... etc. She also said that the city is not able to keep women safe in some parts of town and recommended them as "no go" zones for women. SERIOUSLY???? I guess her solution is for German woman to wear burkas and stay at home ... hmmmm ....


Read that too, or had it translated to me. Ridiculous, that makes it sound like the women are at fault.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Tricky Grama said:


> Not in her case. It was a black man that had raped dozens. So, more like a study of dozens in Dallas raped by a lone black man.
> 
> I find it unusual that you and a couple others became so indignant over the remark about beauty but notsomuch over 1000 rapists decending on innocent women all at once...


So there are rapists in the US! I knew someone would admit it happens worldwide, and not just by refugees or people from the middle east. Good job!

The reference was so shallow that it had to commented upon.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

FarmerKat said:


> I do not have a link in English but I was just reading an article on a Czech website about recommendations the mayor of Cologne is making for women: behave in a way that foreign men not familiar with our culture would not misinterpret their behavior as a sexual advance, stay at least an arm length away from foreign men ... etc. She also said that the city is not able to keep women safe in some parts of town and recommended them as "no go" zones for women. SERIOUSLY???? I guess her solution is for German woman to wear burkas and stay at home ... hmmmm ....


How about handing the women a nice pistol and say just shoot them !


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

TripleD said:


> How about handing the women a nice pistol and say just shoot them !


I wish it were that easy...


----------



## gibbsgirl (May 1, 2013)

wr said:


> How would you suggest Germany handle these criminals?


They should not be allowing so many immigrants IMO.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

gibbsgirl said:


> They should not be allowing so many immigrants IMO.


That may be but is it up to Canada or the US to tell another country how to conduct business?


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

wr said:


> That may be but is it up to Canada or the US to tell another country how to conduct business?


Not one bit. I find it far easier to learn from someone else's mistakes than learning it from my own....


----------



## gibbsgirl (May 1, 2013)

gibbsgirl said:


> They should not be allowing so many immigrants IMO.





wr said:


> That may be but is it up to Canada or the US to tell another country how to conduct business?


Of course not. I am stating my opinion about the topic of the thread and whether I see it as a problem, and answered your question about what thought was a solution.

I don't know what they'll do. And, I see it as a disadvantage that so many eu nations have surrendered parts of their national sovereignty to make such decisions already.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Irish Pixie said:


> So there are rapists in the US! I knew someone would admit it happens worldwide, and not just by refugees or people from the middle east. Good job!
> 
> The reference was so shallow that it had to commented upon.


There are rapist in my lil ole town too but what has that got to do with the op other than deflect?


----------



## Shine (Feb 19, 2011)

no really said:


> You didn't write that? There is another IP here?
> 
> I'm rooting for you to understand reality.


If I were you, I'd take a pass on this person. This is standard behavior for her against multiple people. It thought I could reason my side enough for her to see that I might have a point and all I get back is naa naa naa naa naa naa


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Shine said:


> If I were you, I'd take a pass on this person. This is standard behavior for her against multiple people. It thought I could reason my side enough for her to see that I might have a point and all I get back is naa naa naa naa naa naa


Gotta agree. :bow:


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Differing opinions will not be tolerated. Minds are closed to all but their own agenda. No other discussion is allowed. It's our way or the highway. 

Sad, but I've found it to be true. What is absolutely wrong is twisting what someone said into what you _want_ it to say because it doesn't suit your agenda.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Irish Pixie said:


> Differing opinions will not be tolerated. Minds are closed to all but their own agenda. No other discussion is allowed. It's our way or the highway.
> 
> Sad, but I've found it to be true. What is absolutely wrong is twisting what someone said into what you _want_ it to say because it doesn't suit your agenda.


But now were you discussing the problems of Germany by taking about rape in the US? What did that have to do with the reasons for the recent rash of rapes there? No where else that I know of did they have that particular problem.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

mreynolds said:


> But now were you discussing the problems of Germany by taking about rape in the US? What did that have to do with the reasons for the recent rash of rapes there? No where else that I know of did they have that particular problem.


Nope. Rape is a universal world wide problem. The middle east didn't invent it, middle easterners aren't the only ones that rape. My point was (and I'm truly sorry that most people didn't get it) is that all rape is ugly, and it happens everywhere. 

*Perhaps if the people that posted were equally disgusted and appalled by all rape the world would be a better place. Sadly, most only mention it to further their agenda.* My opinion, let the spin begin...


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

If the rapes increased after the influx of refugees there is no spin to be made. Just you trying to twist the OP's post.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Irish said:


> Perhaps if the people that posted were equally disgusted and appalled by *all* rape ..


Sadly I don't think that you get the fact that all people are disgusted by it excluding the actual rapist of course. the topic is about what do we need to do to keep it from happening here.

I have never, either online or on real life posted my view on the refugee subject because I have been on the fence. On one side I want to be compassionate but I also want my family to be safe. You jumping on the "let them over here now" bandwagon is just as from the hip as immediately wanting to bar them all. I chose to weigh the facts as they come.

This could very well end up being one of those facts.


----------



## gibbsgirl (May 1, 2013)

Imo I don't think that others here wish to diminish the seriousness of any raoes anywhere.

The difference, for lack of a better word, that I think the OP was looking at is that there are large groups of immigrants joining communities in Germany.

And, there is an important cultural clash happening that has to do with sexually assaulting women. The native population of Germany has a different standard than some of the cultures these immigrants are coming from.

It's a problem that they have been challenged to deal with because of the influx of foreigners. Following what is happening there is good because it can help us be more informed about what we may face.

My thoughts anyway.


----------



## wiscto (Nov 24, 2014)

Wow this thread kind of went weird. Look. I've been to a county fair in Redneckville USA, several times, so I don't really buy the "this happens here too" argument. Normally, when you're with a group of people in a large crowd where police are present, the women are safe. Being hit on is not rape. Having suggestive things said is not rape or sexual assault. These women were with people, sometimes with their father/husband. You don't expect to be surrounded by a gang and molested at a New Years Eve celebration. Even NYC, as massive as that is, is not a place where women are complaining about being surrounded and raped/groped by large mobs of men.

That's why this is different. That's why this is disturbing. It takes a large group of like minded, disturbed men who come from someplace where this crap happens, and who have decided that the society they live in can't stop them, shouldn't stop them, and won't stop them. And by the way.... That kind of crap does happen in the Middle East. 

But I just have to say. Stating that European women are more beautiful is kind of loony. Doesn't everyone know by now that it's pretty much a matter of opinion?


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

mreynolds said:


> Sadly I don't think that you get the fact that all people are disgusted by it excluding the actual rapist of course. the topic is about what do we need to do to keep it from happening here.
> 
> I have never, either online or on real life posted my view on the refugee subject because I have been on the fence. On one side I want to be compassionate but I also want my family to be safe. You jumping on the "let them over here now" bandwagon is just as from the hip as immediately wanting to bar them all. I chose to weigh the facts as they come.
> 
> This could very well end up being one of those facts.


I appreciate what you're saying but *most of the posters on this thread only mention/post about rape when it's in conjunction with refugees or people of middle eastern ancestry and it suits their agenda, not because it's a horrible thing.* 

I don't want all refugees over here now. I want the kids and mothers in a safe place, and I want all of them to go through placement protocol.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

wiscto said:


> Wow this thread kind of went weird. Look. I've been to a county fair in Redneckville USA, several times, so I don't really buy the "this happens here too" argument. Normally, when you're with a group of people in a large crowd where police are present, the women are safe. Being hit on is not rape. Having suggestive things said is not rape or sexual assault. These women were with people, sometimes with their father/husband. You don't expect to be surrounded by a gang and molested at a New Years Eve celebration. Even NYC, as massive as that is, is not a place where women are complaining about being surrounded and raped/groped by large mobs of men.
> 
> That's why this is different. That's why this is disturbing. It takes a large group of like minded, disturbed men who come from someplace where this crap happens, and who have decided that the society they live in can't stop them, shouldn't stop them, and won't stop them. And by the way.... That kind of crap does happen in the Middle East.
> 
> But I just have to say. Stating that European women are more beautiful is kind of loony. Doesn't everyone know by now that it's pretty much a matter of opinion?


I'm not going to argue with you. This is a Google search on the topic: 

https://www.google.com/search?q=gan...eid=chrome&es_sm=122&ie=UTF-8#q=gang+rape+usa


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

Irish Pixie said:


> I think it has more to do with one's station in life and education.





Irish Pixie said:


> In my opinion it's still a station in life and education issue.


Seriously? You seriously just said that in public? Gah.


----------



## wiscto (Nov 24, 2014)

Irish Pixie said:


> I'm not going to argue with you. This is a Google search on the topic:
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=gan...eid=chrome&es_sm=122&ie=UTF-8#q=gang+rape+usa


You're pointing out individual cases spread out over years. This was thousands of men, and not just in one city. You're not going to argue with me because you're refusing to acknowledge the differences. Everyone here is admitting that yes, in every country, including western ones, these crimes do happen. Now try and tell me that thousands of men were roving Spring Break parties to publicly rape women..... If you're going to refuse to acknowledge the difference, then this is absolutely stupid. Do you think anyone here is saying that no German men rape women?

Oh and, not to make this racial, but guess where most of the gang rapers from this country come from..... One could say they come from a culture that doesn't respect women. One could say they practically come from a different country. One could say many of them literally do.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

wiscto said:


> You're pointing out individual cases spread out over years. This was thousands of men, and not just in one city. You're not going to argue with me because you're refusing to acknowledge the differences. Everyone here is admitting that yes, in every country, including western ones, these crimes do happen. Now try and tell me that thousands of men were roving Spring Break parties to publicly rape women..... If you're going to refuse to acknowledge the difference, then this is absolutely stupid. Do you think anyone here is saying that no German men rape women?


Sigh. I'm not comparing what happened in Germany with what happens everywhere else. Only that it happens in other places too. 

I'm done discussing it with you. Rape is an personal issue to me and to have some rape prioritized sickens me. *All rape is horrific no matter where or how it occurs*.


----------



## wiscto (Nov 24, 2014)

Irish Pixie said:


> Sigh. I'm not comparing what happened in Germany with what happens everywhere else. Only that it happens in other places too.
> 
> I'm done discussing it with you. Rape is an personal issue to me and to have some rape prioritized sickens me. *All rape is horrific no matter where or how it occurs*.


Nobody is prioritizing rape. They're talking about a specific situation that probably has a specific root cause. Having people prioritize themselves in a rape discussion without knowing what everyone else has been through sickens me. It didn't have to get personal.


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 10, 2006)

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2016-...nstrous-migrant-attacks-germany-its-civil-war

If you look at this, watch the video on the bottom.


----------



## my3boys (Jan 18, 2011)

no really said:


> Gotta agree. :bow:


Yep, I quit taking the bait months ago.

It's kind of like when my boys were young. If they pitched a fit, screamed and cried and engaged in other unsociable behavior and refused to be respectful they got banished. We put them in a room by themselves and told them that when they were ready to behave in a calm, civilized manor they could come out and rejoin the family. If they wanted to continue to act like brats, they would be doing so by themselves. They calmed down pretty quick. It's no fun performing without an audience. 

The same principle works for adults. You don't have to agree with me, but be respectful, or you will be ignored :nono:.


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 10, 2006)

Irish Pixie said:


> Rape and sexual assault certainly happens here in the States. So you're saying that American (probably christian) men that rape are savages as well?


so you have a country that let in an estimated 800 000 young males, prime testosterone and fighting age, they are not catholic and striving for celibacy.
They are not renowned for respecting women, especially European ones that go scantily clad in summer. 

Sweden has the second highest rape rate in the world. Number one is Lesotho in Africa.

Rapes happen in the US. What has that to do with the topic on hand?


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Tabitha said:


> so you have a country that let in an estimated 800 000 young males, prime testosterone and fighting age, they are not catholic and striving for celibacy.
> They are not renowned for respecting women, especially European ones that go scantily clad in summer.
> 
> Sweden has the second highest rape rate in the world. Number one is Lesotho in Africa.
> ...


Sigh. Read the thread, if you can't understand I can't help you.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

gibbsgirl said:


> Of course not. I am stating my opinion about the topic of the thread and whether I see it as a problem, and answered your question about what thought was a solution.
> 
> I don't know what they'll do. And, I see it as a disadvantage that so many eu nations have surrendered parts of their national sovereignty to make such decisions already.


I'm not sure how stopping immigration will prevent a crime that has already happened and my original comment, that you indicated would not work, was directed at those (who may be immigrants) that had already committed a crime in Germany, which is why I asked you would you thought would work differently.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Irish Pixie said:


> I appreciate what you're saying but *most of the posters on this thread only mention/post about rape when it's in conjunction with refugees or people of middle eastern ancestry and it suits their agenda, not because it's a horrible thing.*
> 
> I don't want all refugees over here now. I want the kids and mothers in a safe place, and I want all of them to go through placement protocol.


It was posted because of such a major, concentrated "outbreak" of sexual and other assaults. Nothing to do with "agenda", that is legitimate news. If the offenders turn out to be middle eastern, it is what it is. 

You immediately tried to minimize this occurrence by bringing up rape in general. That shows more of an "agenda", IMHO, trying to minimize a negative impression of one ethnic group. It's like telling the victims to suck it up, buttercup, this happens all the time. 

You pretty much painted yourself into a corner on this one. Protest and be indignant all you want to, but that's how I see it.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Tabitha said:


> http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2016-...nstrous-migrant-attacks-germany-its-civil-war
> 
> If you look at this, watch the video on the bottom.


That is quite an account, if true the media has only reported the tip of the iceberg. Carnival without enough police presence could be a disaster.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

MO_cows said:


> It was posted because of such a major, concentrated "outbreak" of sexual and other assaults. Nothing to do with "agenda", that is legitimate news. If the offenders turn out to be middle eastern, it is what it is.
> 
> You immediately tried to minimize this occurrence by bringing up rape in general. That shows more of an "agenda", IMHO, trying to minimize a negative impression of one ethnic group. It's like telling the victims to suck it up, buttercup, this happens all the time.
> 
> You pretty much painted yourself into a corner on this one. Protest and be indignant all you want to, but that's how I see it.


You, and everyone else are welcome to your opinion. I can have one as well even if it's different. If I'm wrong, I admit it. I'm not wrong in saying that some posters only bring up rape when it's suits their agenda. They are not active on any other rape threads. It's just not an issue for them unless it can be used to further an agenda, my opinion. I'm also not wrong in saying that all rape is horrific even if it doesn't involve refugees.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Next rape thread that talks about a 1000 men in a seemingly coordinated attack I'll be there. But there is no equivalency test for posting that I am aware of so your excuse is invalid.:icecream:


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

wr said:


> I'm not sure how stopping immigration will prevent a crime that has already happened and my original comment, that you indicated would not work, was directed at those (who may be immigrants) that had already committed a crime in Germany, which is why I asked you would you thought would work differently.


It would be tragic and a slap in the face of Germany's offer of help if it turns out to be the refugee immigrants.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Let's play "Get to the Root of the Problem" game..........

What is the root of the problem?
Countless people leaving their homeland, and creating a HUGE burden on neighboring countries (or worse, getting a free airplane ride to far away countries).......

Why?
Why are they leaving?


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

mreynolds said:


> It would be tragic and a slap in the face of Germany's offer of help if it turns out to be the refugee immigrants.


Hopefully the German police will get a handle on this and prevent anymore attacks. 

If they don't there could be a lot of innocent people hurt on both sides.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> Let's play "Get to the Root of the Problem" game..........
> 
> What is the root of the problem?
> Countless people leaving their homeland, and creating a HUGE burden on neighboring countries (or worse, getting a free airplane ride to far away countries).......
> ...


They have been at war for a few millennia and it's probably hard to know many other ways. I may get slammed for that statement but I was never much on being pc anyway.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Who is at war with who?
What does war have to do w/ uncountable humans leaving their homeland?


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

WOW bigoted much?


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> Who is at war with who?
> What does war have to do w/ uncountable humans leaving their homeland?


That's an intriguing question of you think about it. I don't really know who they are at war with. Can you answer this? Who are they not at war with?


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

mreynolds said:


> It would be tragic and a slap in the face of Germany's offer of help if it turns out to be the refugee immigrants.


It would be even more tragic if that were the case and I really hope it isn't but I'm sure there will be answers in coming days.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

wr said:


> It would be even more tragic if that were the case and I really hope it isn't but I'm sure there will be answers in coming days.


Yes agreed, it's tragic either way. And your right, the way my luck is someone would actually think I didn't think it was tragic but one way.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> Let's play "Get to the Root of the Problem" game..........
> 
> What is the root of the problem?
> Countless people leaving their homeland, and creating a HUGE burden on neighboring countries (or worse, getting a free airplane ride to far away countries).......
> ...


Here's a hint:


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Rape isn't new there. Neither is assault and robbery. What is new is 1000 criminals all in the same place striving to commit crimes at the same time. 

I can't think of any place else where those types of crimes have been a mass endeavor


----------



## gibbsgirl (May 1, 2013)

wr said:


> I'm not sure how stopping immigration will prevent a crime that has already happened and my original comment, that you indicated would not work, was directed at those (who may be immigrants) that had already committed a crime in Germany, which is why I asked you would you thought would work differently.


Imo stopping much of the immigration is the first step. There's no point in baking water out of a boat if the holes aren't plugged.

Then, expelling immigrants who are illegal.

Then, you have a population that is more manageable investigation and enforcement is more effectively possible.

It's like clearing a riot or houe party. Yes, some who should face arrest escape. But, unfortunately sometimes that is necessary. Then, the law can deal with who's left.

It doesn't make it right or fair. But, choices still have do be made when they all seem less than good. That's my opinion about it from my perspective, experience, etc.


----------



## City Bound (Jan 24, 2009)

You know nothing will ever happen because it never does. The people are there and there they will stay. There are way too many cry baby bleeding hearts that would get in the way if the government or the native people tried to do anything to send these people back to their real homes.

The bleeding hearts let them in and the bleeding hearts are going to let them stay.


----------



## Shine (Feb 19, 2011)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Here's a hint:



...and how do we resolve the root of that "problem"?


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

Duplicate post


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Shine said:


> ...and how do we resolve the root of that "problem"?


You tell me.
I prefer to just worry about my own business

Of course, if everyone did that there wouldn't be so many problems


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

wr said:


> I'm not sure how stopping immigration will prevent a crime that has already happened and my original comment, that you indicated would not work, was directed at those (who may be immigrants) that had already committed a crime in Germany, which is why I asked you would you thought would work differently.


You are right. So if some wants to speed or drive drunk then the police have no reason to stop them because you can't get all of them.:whistlin:


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

FarmerKat said:


> I do not have a link in English but I was just reading an article on a Czech website about recommendations the mayor of Cologne is making for women: behave in a way that foreign men not familiar with our culture would not misinterpret their behavior as a sexual advance, stay at least an arm length away from foreign men ... etc. She also said that the city is not able to keep women safe in some parts of town and recommended them as "no go" zones for women. SERIOUSLY???? I guess her solution is for German woman to wear burkas and stay at home ... hmmmm ....


This was on the news last nite as well. I couldn't believe it! 
Wonder when she's up for re-election...Those remarks will go over like a lead balloon.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Irish Pixie said:


> So there are rapists in the US! I knew someone would admit it happens worldwide, and not just by refugees or people from the middle east. Good job!
> 
> The reference was so shallow that it had to commented upon.


Again- where are your links showing 1000 men attacking groups of defenseless women? 
Evidently you cannot comprehend or are indifferent to this horrific event. 

Nope. Didn't think you could answer.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

wiscto said:


> Wow this thread kind of went weird. Look. I've been to a county fair in Redneckville USA, several times, so I don't really buy the "this happens here too" argument. Normally, when you're with a group of people in a large crowd where police are present, the women are safe. Being hit on is not rape. Having suggestive things said is not rape or sexual assault. These women were with people, sometimes with their father/husband. You don't expect to be surrounded by a gang and molested at a New Years Eve celebration. Even NYC, as massive as that is, is not a place where women are complaining about being surrounded and raped/groped by large mobs of men.
> 
> That's why this is different. That's why this is disturbing. It takes a large group of like minded, disturbed men who come from someplace where this crap happens, and who have decided that the society they live in can't stop them, shouldn't stop them, and won't stop them. And by the way.... That kind of crap does happen in the Middle East.
> 
> But I just have to say. Stating that European women are more beautiful is kind of loony. Doesn't everyone know by now that it's pretty much a matter of opinion?


Well, it would appear to some that you're wrong. 
Just look at the 1000 ******* men who decended on & raped...wait...There must be an instance of this happening...after all, we cannot just pin this on ME men...


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

wiscto said:


> You're pointing out individual cases spread out over years. This was thousands of men, and not just in one city. You're not going to argue with me because you're refusing to acknowledge the differences. Everyone here is admitting that yes, in every country, including western ones, these crimes do happen. Now try and tell me that thousands of men were roving Spring Break parties to publicly rape women..... If you're going to refuse to acknowledge the difference, then this is absolutely stupid. Do you think anyone here is saying that no German men rape women?
> 
> Oh and, not to make this racial, but guess where most of the gang rapers from this country come from..... One could say they come from a culture that doesn't respect women. One could say they practically come from a different country. One could say many of them literally do.


Post of the day award.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

The attacks are getting more coverage. More incidents have been reported in Cologne. The police cleared the square once then did nothing when the crowds returned. People and dogs are problems when they form packs.

"Ralf Jaeger, interior minister for North Rhine-Westphalia, said police had to "adjust" to the fact that groups of men had attacked women en masse."

This reminds me of the wilding in NYC years ago when a pack of men attacked a woman. 

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-35248601

Norway is providing classes to refugees to acclimate them to how women are to be treated.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Irish Pixie said:


> Sigh. I'm not comparing what happened in Germany with what happens everywhere else. Only that it happens in other places too.
> 
> I'm done discussing it with you. Rape is an personal issue to me and to have some rape prioritized sickens me. *All rape is horrific no matter where or how it occurs*.


But it does not happen in other places too!!

Do you not see that? 

You cannot provide any info or links showing this has happened elsewhere. But I'm very very worried that it will.

Coming to a town near you...


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

MO_cows said:


> It was posted because of such a major, concentrated "outbreak" of sexual and other assaults. Nothing to do with "agenda", that is legitimate news. If the offenders turn out to be middle eastern, it is what it is.
> 
> You immediately tried to minimize this occurrence by bringing up rape in general. That shows more of an "agenda", IMHO, trying to minimize a negative impression of one ethnic group. It's like telling the victims to suck it up, buttercup, this happens all the time.
> 
> You pretty much painted yourself into a corner on this one. Protest and be indignant all you want to, but that's how I see it.


Another post of the day award.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Germany has a problem.

"Ministers have said there is no evidence asylum seekers were involved in the violence. But the leaked police report, published in Bild newspaper and Spiegel, a news magazine, claims that one of those involved told officers:* âI am Syrian. You have to treat me kindly. Mrs Merkel invited me.â *


Another tore up his residence permit before the eyes of police, and told them: *âYou canât do anything to me, I can get a new one tomorrow.â"*


http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...ex-attacks-claimed-to-be-Syrian-refugees.html


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

no really said:


> Hopefully the German police will get a handle on this and prevent anymore attacks.
> 
> If they don't there could be a lot of innocent people hurt on both sides.


Its really sad b/c I cannot see how they'd ever bring these men to justice. Its been stated that many do not have proper paperwork...they've some DNA from a few women but what will they do w/it? Go collect from the 10s of thousands who've come into their country?


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Tricky Grama said:


> Its really sad b/c I cannot see how they'd ever bring these men to justice. Its been stated that many do not have proper paperwork...they've some DNA from a few women but what will they do w/it? Go collect from the 10s of thousands who've come into their country?


There's no reason they can't collect DNA. A simple mouth swab will do. Of course that might be regarded as discriminatory. We're doing that more and more.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Darren said:


> The attacks are getting more coverage. More incidents have been reported in Cologne. The police cleared the square once then did nothing when the crowds returned. People and dogs are problems when they form packs.
> 
> "Ralf Jaeger, interior minister for North Rhine-Westphalia, said police had to "adjust" to the fact that groups of men had attacked women en masse."
> 
> ...


I thought the same thing, pack mentality. There have been gang rapes all over the world- on spring breaks, in bars, in parks, at gatherings, etc... 

What happened in Germany is a horrible example of how bad it can get when enough men pack. There was one confirmed rape, and uncountable instances of sexual assault. One is too many.

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-35231046


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

More "Allahu Akbar". You may want to find a recording of that so you can fine tune your reaction time ... or not. I would appreciate the heads up. 

If we can train the "refugees" to scream the same thing when they attack in packs it would make life easier. I guess they act differently when seeking sex in the here and now as compared to the hereafter. 

http://www.france24.com/en/20160107-man-shot-dead-trying-enter-paris-police-station


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

Ah yes Germany!

Where you pay a tax on your TV every year...

Germany will eventually get tired of it and then there will be another World War, but that is what the Islam powers want.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Shine said:


> ...and how do we resolve the root of that "problem"?


The Russians are working on that by trying to exterminate the Free Syrian Army which both the Saudis and the USA are supporting.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Darren said:


> More "Allahu Akbar". You may want to find a recording of that so you can fine tune your reaction time ... or not. I would appreciate the heads up.
> 
> If we can train the "refugees" to scream the same thing when they attack in packs it would make life easier. I guess they act differently when seeking sex in the here and now as compared to the hereafter.
> 
> http://www.france24.com/en/20160107-man-shot-dead-trying-enter-paris-police-station


You mentioned the afterlife. Those poor fools don't know what their in for with seventy virgins waiting. That means seventy honey dos before you can watch the game on Sunday. They better try and live life to the fullest here instead.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Darren said:


> There's no reason they can't collect DNA. A simple mouth swab will do. Of course that might be regarded as discriminatory. We're doing that more and more.


From whom? Do they know where these guys are? I guess they've detained a couple. The chances of those 2 being the ones' who left the DNA are ...what?...


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Tricky Grama said:


> From whom? Do they know where these guys are? I guess they've detained a couple. The chances of those 2 being the ones' who left the DNA are ...what?...


That's a good question. German social services must be doling out money, etc. so the refugees can live their lives. Swab them as part of the process.


----------



## JoePa (Mar 14, 2013)

Well - just let me say this - good - more women will get raped over there by these so-called refugees - because it is their own fault for letting them into their country in the first place - if they are stupid enough to let them in then the consequences are their own fault - 

People do stupid things then when things go bad they cry about it - Europe as a whole is very liberal and is now reaping what they have sown -


----------



## wiscto (Nov 24, 2014)

JoePa said:


> Well - just let me say this - good - more women will get raped over there by these so-called refugees - because it is their own fault for letting them into their country in the first place - if they are stupid enough to let them in then the consequences are their own fault -
> 
> People do stupid things then when things go bad they cry about it - Europe as a whole is very liberal and is now reaping what they have sown -


Yeeaaaaaa..... Women should be raped because their government screwed up. Solid point, man. <--- SARCASM


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

wiscto said:


> Yeeaaaaaa..... Women should be raped because their government screwed up. Solid point, man. <--- SARCASM



But they are a part of that government.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

wiscto said:


> Yeeaaaaaa..... Women should be raped because their government screwed up. Solid point, man. <--- SARCASM



But they are a part of that government. 
People even the innocent ones suffer for the sins of their government


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

AmericanStand said:


> But they are a part of that government.
> People even the innocent ones suffer for the sins of their government


I understand what you are trying to say but tell me this. Do you really feel like you have a part in our government? I know I don't and haven't felt like it on a long time.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

JoePa said:


> Well - just let me say this - good - more women will get raped over there by these so-called refugees - because it is their own fault for letting them into their country in the first place - if they are stupid enough to let them in then the consequences are their own fault -
> 
> People do stupid things then when things go bad they cry about it - Europe as a whole is very liberal and is now reaping what they have sown -


Nobody deserves to be raped for any reason.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

JoePa said:


> Well - just let me say this - good - more women will get raped over there by these so-called refugees - because it is their own fault for letting them into their country in the first place - if they are stupid enough to let them in then the consequences are their own fault -
> 
> People do stupid things then when things go bad they cry about it - Europe as a whole is very liberal and is now reaping what they have sown -


I KNOW you are not saying "good, i'm glad people got raped"......What I read was that the country is now reaping what it has sown, and innocent women are paying the consequences for the governments stupidity, all in the name of Kume Bye Ya.......

Keep an open mind, just don't open it so far your dang brains fall out. 
That's my motto.
Too many brainless people in the world and innocents are paying the price.


----------



## JoePa (Mar 14, 2013)

wr said:


> Nobody deserves to be raped for any reason.


Since you brought it up - there are times when a gal gets raped and when you hear where she was - or how she acted - or how she got drunk - etc. you realize that she was partially to blame - 

You read about some college girl going to a party at a frat house - getting drunk - dressed up like a lady of the street - throwing her body around all night - then it happens - and she calls foul - 

The way some women dress and act these days its a wonder more don't get raped - the ones I really feel sorry for are the ones who through no fault of their own are attacked - these are real victims -


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

JoePa said:


> Since you brought it up - there are times when a gal gets raped and when you hear where she was - or how she acted - or how she got drunk - etc. you realize that she was partially to blame -
> 
> You read about some college girl going to a party at a frat house - getting drunk - dressed up like a lady of the street - throwing her body around all night - then it happens - and she calls foul -
> 
> The way some women dress and act these days its a wonder more don't get raped - the ones I really feel sorry for are the ones who through no fault of their own are attacked - these are real victims -


Every woman that is raped is a victim, regardless of where she was, how she was dressed, if she was drunk, or anything else.

Rape is violent act perpetrated by men that want domination and control. 

Every person in a decent society knows absolutely that rape is a heinous crime. A decent man would never think that rape in any situation is justified.

ETA: Can you answer a question, please? If you are seen in an area that others feel you shouldn't be, dressed in a manner someone else doesn't feel is appropriate, or doing something they don't like, do they have the right to rape you?


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Irish Pixie said:


> Every woman that is raped is a victim, regardless of where she was, how she was dressed, if she was drunk, or anything else.
> 
> Rape is violent act perpetrated by men that want domination and control.
> 
> Every person in a decent society knows absolutely that rape is a heinous crime. A decent man would never think that rape in any situation is justified.


I agree but it should be said that women are not the only people raped. Men and children are also victims.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

mreynolds said:


> I understand what you are trying to say but tell me this. Do you really feel like you have a part in our government? I know I don't and haven't felt like it on a long time.



Yes and I'm doing it right now.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Irish Pixie said:


> Every woman that is raped is a victim, regardless of where she was, how she was dressed, if she was drunk, or anything else.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rape is mostly bad. 
I think that where people disagree is what rape is.


----------



## JoePa (Mar 14, 2013)

Well Pixie - they don't have the right to rape you but - I can understand why it happens when the conditions are such - maybe the guy is drunk and the way she acts puts him over the edge - is it right - of course not but I can see why these things happen - a lot of guys think if you act like a tramp then you may well be and a little rape won't hurt you - 

I'm from the old school - when men were men and gals were gals - and most of the girls acted like ladies and as a result were treated like ladies - today a lot of women parade around half naked - curse - can drink a lot of men under the table - and try to look sexy - then when some guy comes on to them and they don't like the guy they get mad - want to be treated like a lady - act like one - Joe


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

JoePa said:


> Well Pixie - they don't have the right to rape you but - I can understand why it happens when the conditions are such - maybe the guy is drunk and the way she acts puts him over the edge - is it right - of course not but I can see why these things happen - a lot of guys think if you act like a tramp then you may well be and a little rape won't hurt you -
> 
> I'm from the old school - when men were men and gals were gals - and most of the girls acted like ladies and as a result were treated like ladies - today a lot of women parade around half naked - curse - can drink a lot of men under the table - and try to look sexy - then when some guy comes on to them and they don't like the guy they get mad - want to be treated like a lady - act like one - Joe


So you do agree that if you are seen in an area that others feel you shouldn't be, dressed in a manner someone else doesn't feel is appropriate, or doing something they don't like, and they're drunk they have the right to rape you? Or that you're asking for it?

Isn't that what you just said about women? BTW, I'm from the new school where human being are human beings and all should be treated with respect.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

JoePa said:


> Well Pixie - they don't have the right to rape you but - I can understand why it happens when the conditions are such - maybe the guy is drunk and the way she acts puts him over the edge - is it right - of course not but I can see why these things happen - a lot of guys think if you act like a tramp then you may well be and a little rape won't hurt you -
> 
> I'm from the old school - when men were men and gals were gals - and most of the girls acted like ladies and as a result were treated like ladies - today a lot of women parade around half naked - curse - can drink a lot of men under the table - and try to look sexy - then when some guy comes on to them and they don't like the guy they get mad - want to be treated like a lady - act like one - Joe


Do you know that these women in Germany were acting like tramps and perhaps you can tell me how old school justifies raping children and men being sodomized against their will?


----------



## Shine (Feb 19, 2011)

I think that we're getting side tracked. The OP, if I am understanding properly was aimed, not necessarily at rape but of the behavior of a large group of men who were taking a number of different liberties with both men and women. 

Looking at this as a happening it differs from just the issue of rape but focuses more on the influx of "refugees" and their behavior, their make-up and their intentions. If this was a coordinated effort then it is war. It is in many ways like the guerrilla warfare where your enemy is elusive and quite hard to identify. The Vietnamese were masters at this sort of warfare, it is really quite an efficient manner in which to wage "war". 

I watched a 14 minute video of a truck driver in Calais and his frustrations regarding the influx of refugees, the video showed the refugees that were leaving the camp that was established for them by apparently the hundreds. The trucks on the highway were slowed by the number of refugees in and on the highway, they were all young men, many looked to gain access to the back of the trucks whilst they were moving. 

I do not think that this is a wave of unfortunates with no where to go but a concerted effort to bring sovereign countries to their knees. It just does not seem right...


----------



## thesedays (Feb 25, 2011)

JoePa said:


> Since you brought it up - there are times when a gal gets raped and when you hear where she was - or how she acted - or how she got drunk - etc. you realize that she was partially to blame -
> 
> You read about some college girl going to a party at a frat house - getting drunk - dressed up like a lady of the street - throwing her body around all night - then it happens - and she calls foul -
> 
> The way some women dress and act these days its a wonder more don't get raped - the ones I really feel sorry for are the ones who through no fault of their own are attacked - these are real victims -



Yes, women make bad decisions about where they are and who they're with (men do too) and yet they NEVER deserve to get raped.

:nono:


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

AmericanStand said:


> Yes and I'm doing it right now.


So YOU are responsible for Obama care?


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

mreynolds said:


> So YOU are responsible for Obama care?



Probably as much as you are.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Irish Pixie said:


> Rape and sexual assault certainly happens here in the States. So you're saying that American (probably christian) men that rape are savages as well?


Yes they are


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Obama and the left are trying to bring those folks here
The left's war on women is picking up steam


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Irish Pixie said:


> You aren't saying there was no rape in Germany prior to this outrage, are you?


Why are you making excuses for them?
It's ok if they are refugees?


----------



## wiscto (Nov 24, 2014)

JoePa said:


> Since you brought it up - there are times when a gal gets raped and when you hear where she was - or how she acted - or how she got drunk - etc. you realize that she was partially to blame -
> 
> You read about some college girl going to a party at a frat house - getting drunk - dressed up like a lady of the street - throwing her body around all night - then it happens - and she calls foul -
> 
> The way some women dress and act these days its a wonder more don't get raped - the ones I really feel sorry for are the ones who through no fault of their own are attacked - these are real victims -


It doesn't happen if the rapist isn't the scum on the bottom of a plugged old wash tub that someone took a dump in. Sometimes it's hard to be aware of where all the world's stained bung wipes have drifted to, so it's hard for those of us who are just, you know, better than them, to flush them all down the toilet before they can spread their low life taint. So... It's still not her fault. It's still the sewer-blossom's fault. 

But just to clear this up... Based on your logic. If you were alone in the woods with two men who were bigger, faster, stronger, and better than you; who had no known relations with women; who you kept leaning into during your drunken stagger; and you wake up in the morning unable to walk because, well, it hurts. Is that your fault? I'm just curious how that works. Let's say you're a big tough dude and you put some guys in the hospital during a bar fight, but you're prison cell-mate is badder than you are. You put yourself in prison with your unholy behavior, do you deserve to be raped by Bubba? Don't take offense. These are all just hypothetical.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

Cornhusker said:


> Why are you making excuses for them?
> It's ok if they are refugees?


It isn't because they are refugees. It's because they're Muslims. Muslims have attained some sort of idol class among the far left. The left will lie about their actions and make excuses for them all day long. If these "refugees" doing this stuff were claiming to be Christians, the far left would be mad as hell.


----------



## RichNC (Aug 22, 2014)

JoePa said:


> Since you brought it up - there are times when a gal gets raped and when you hear where she was - or how she acted - or how she got drunk - etc. you realize that she was partially to blame -
> 
> You read about some college girl going to a party at a frat house - getting drunk - dressed up like a lady of the street - throwing her body around all night - then it happens - and she calls foul -
> 
> The way some women dress and act these days its a wonder more don't get raped - the ones I really feel sorry for are the ones who through no fault of their own are attacked - these are real victims -


As a grown older male, this comment makes me want to vomit on you JoePa! It doesn't matter how a woman is dressed, how she acts, or for that matter how much she has had to drink, NO WOMAN regardless of any of thos factors should be raped, EVER, end of story, never EVER EVER!


----------



## gibbsgirl (May 1, 2013)

Irish Pixie said:


> So you do agree that if you are seen in an area that others feel you shouldn't be, dressed in a manner someone else doesn't feel is appropriate, or doing something they don't like, and they're drunk they have the right to rape you? Or that you're asking for it?
> 
> Isn't that what you just said about women? BTW, I'm from the new school where human being are human beings and all should be treated with respect.


Rape is bad period. But, I have no problem reconciling that with my other feeling that it should not come as a shock to people when there are bad consequences when you behave in an unbecoming way according to the standard of the community at large that you a part of. Yes that can apply IMO to some rapes. But, it also applies to a lot of undesired consequences.

My thoughts anyway.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Cornhusker said:


> Why are you making excuses for them?
> It's ok if they are refugees?


You didn't read the thread, did you? I suggest you do so before spewing _your_ interpretation of what I said. Thanks.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

gibbsgirl said:


> Rape is bad period. But, I have no problem reconciling that with my other feeling that it should not come as a shock to people when there are bad consequences when you behave in an unbecoming way according to the standard of the community at large that you a part of. Yes that can apply IMO to some rapes. But, it also applies to a lot of undesired consequences.
> 
> My thoughts anyway.


Are you saying that acting in an unbecoming way justifies being assaulted? Say you're in a restaurant acting like a fool, which I feel is behaving in an unbecoming way according to the community at large, is it OK for me to physically assault you? 

There is never a justification for rape. Ever.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Irish Pixie said:


> You didn't read the thread, did you? I suggest you do so before spewing _your_ interpretation of what I said. Thanks.


Didn't mean to "spew"
So you agree this "hurry and get those refugees relocated into civilized countries" is a bad idea?
So far these "refugees' have been nothing but lawless vermin, is that what you want Obama to bring here?


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Cornhusker said:


> Didn't mean to "spew"
> So you agree this "hurry and get those refugees relocated into civilized countries" is a bad idea?
> So far these "refugees' have been nothing but lawless vermin, is that what you want Obama to bring here?


There's no hurry, it still takes 18+ months for a refugee to complete the process to immigrant. 

More than four million Syrians have left Syria as refugees, do you really think your statement, "So far these "refugees' have been nothing but lawless vermin, is that what you want Obama to bring here?" is true? All are vermin? All the mothers, kids, and fathers are vermin? Is that what you meant to say? If it is, it's complete and total rubbish.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Looks like this happened in a couple other German cities too. 
Norway is in a fix & don't know how to take their country back...

In 2015, there were 50 rape reports filed in Gronland, where, like all of Oslo, 100% of rapes of native Norwegian women by strangers are committed by Muslims. Across Norway, as with all of Europe, women dare not go out at night alone, the risk of rape is so incredibly high.

Also in 2015, robberies in Gronland averaged one a day. In the past ten years, more than 4,000 people have been robbed, often right near the Gronland police station, which is in an immigrant ghetto.

When the police visited one of Gronland&#8217;s latest victims, who was assaulted, held hostage, and robbed, they told him they had no way of stopping the robberies. &#8220;We have lost the city,&#8221; they said.
www.superstation95.com/index.php/world/745

They admit that the police have lost control of the city. All of Europe will end up like this unless something is done. I can see large cities in this country being "lost" since they tend to have more gun control. In the rest of the country you'll see vigilante justice if the Muslims rape or rob.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Tricky Grama said:


> Looks like this happened in a coupler other German cities too.
> Norway is in a fix & don't know how to take their country back...
> 
> In 2015, there were 50 rape reports filed in Gronland, where, like all of Oslo, 100% of rapes of native Norwegian women by strangers are committed by Muslims. Across Norway, as with all of Europe, women dare not go out at night alone, the risk of rape is so incredibly high.
> ...


I love the stories on the website you linked, so creative!

"The seiche is already more than 7 feet tall and it continues to rise, spelling Doom for many local residents, and perhaps entire sections of the city of Buffalo, New York."

https://www.superstation95.com/index.php/world/515

"This is not some "authorization for the use of military force" this is a Declaration of War."

https://www.superstation95.com/index.php/world/532

I suggest everyone read the articles that won't even name an author, they are by "newsroom". What a hoot.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Irish Pixie said:


> Rape and sexual assault certainly happens here in the States. So you're saying that American (probably christian) men that rape are savages as well?


Your statement would have had a greater effect if it was not for the "probably Christian" reference. It shows your bias and prejudice.

What if you had posted .....that American (mostly Black) men......

Do you see my point?


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Long article.

Migrant rape fears spread across Europe: Women told not to go out at night alone after assaults carried out in Sweden, Finland, Germany, Austria and Switzerland amid warnings gangs are co-ordinating attacks

Sweden has issued warnings to women to be wary of potential attacks 
15 young women have reported being groped by men in Kalmar, Sweden
Austrian police have come under fire after claims attacks were covered-up
Finnish police say they have information that the attacks are co-ordinated
Vienna's police chief advises women not to go out on the streets alone
Cologne police chief Wolfgang Albers relieved of his duties over handling of New Year's Eve sex attacks 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...d-amid-warnings-gangs-ordinating-attacks.html


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

JJ Grandits said:


> Your statement would have had a greater effect if it was not for the "probably Christian" reference. It shows your bias and prejudice.
> 
> What if you had posted .....that American (mostly Black) men......
> 
> Do you see my point?


I'm biased against all religion, I don't like any of them. There is no good religion, they have been the basis of most of the strife, hate, and bloodshed in the world. 

Christian/muslim/jew (the most interchangeable religions) are synonymous with hate to me. One is simply no different than the other...

ETA: BTW, is Buffalo still intact? Or did the seiche wipe out a portion as predicted? :hysterical:


----------



## reneedarley (Jun 11, 2014)

Darn, I missed all the fun. I should have read the newspaper before going to town to play chess with a bunch of 15 young refugees. I should have known something was going on, when they opened doors, made coffee and cleaned the snow off the car before I left.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

reneedarley said:


> Darn, I missed all the fun. I should have read the newspaper before going to town to play chess with a bunch of 15 young refugees. I should have known something was going on, when they opened doors, made coffee and cleaned the snow off the car before I left.


Thank you again, reneedarley for providing real life commentary into the hate fest.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

reneedarley said:


> Darn, I missed all the fun. I should have read the newspaper before going to town to play chess with a bunch of 15 young refugees. I should have known something was going on, when they opened doors, made coffee and cleaned the snow off the car before I left.


And that is the way it should work. Rapid immigration without any instruction on acceptable behavior in that culture can lead to disastrous results. 

Western visitors to different cultures have been imprisoned, assaulted and sometimes killed due to not understanding cultural boundaries. 

There was not enough help in the integration process, it has been in some cases very bad. IMHO


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Irish Pixie said:


> I'm biased against all religion, I don't like any of them. There is no good religion, they have been the basis of most of the strife, hate, and bloodshed in the world.
> 
> Christian/muslim/jew (the most interchangeable religions) are synonymous with hate to me. One is simply no different than the other...
> 
> ETA: BTW, is Buffalo still intact? Or did the seiche wipe out a portion as predicted? :hysterical:


It's not the religion, it's the people who use it as an excuse. Sometimes it's just a few people, sometimes it's a lot. Remember, there can be a big difference between people with religion and people with faith.

As far as Buffalo goes, it's hard to tell.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

JJ Grandits said:


> It's not the religion, it's the people who use it as an excuse. Sometimes it's just a few people, sometimes it's a lot. Remember, there can be a big difference between people with religion and people with faith.
> 
> As far as Buffalo goes, it's hard to tell.


Nope, to me all religion is pretty much the same- hate everyone else. Just not all act on the hate, but they could according to the teachings of any religion.

I'll take it that Buffalo is intact...


----------



## gibbsgirl (May 1, 2013)

Irish Pixie said:


> Are you saying that acting in an unbecoming way justifies being assaulted? Say you're in a restaurant acting like a fool, which I feel is behaving in an unbecoming way according to the community at large, is it OK for me to physically assault you?
> 
> There is never a justification for rape. Ever.


I'd say if you're hanging out in n a restaurant or bar partaking in the consumption of excessive amounts of alcohol or even just around folks doing that.....well is you find yourself involved in a bar fight or a car accident outside, then yep, you gotta be big enough to accept that you might have been able to make some choices that could have spared you the problems. Doesn't mean the problems are right it fair. Just means they are what they are, so make your choices accordingly.

Life is all about picking your battles. Me personally, there's a lot of scenarios we avoid cause the risk just ain't worth it.

And, I don't have the same level of pity for others in all scenarios in life. That includes rape, along with a host of other things. Imo opinion it doesn't deserve some special category compared to many other problems.


----------



## reneedarley (Jun 11, 2014)

Irish Pixie said:


> Thank you again, reneedarley for providing real life commentary into the hate fest.


I don't normally comment seriously on these threads but will this time.
The new turn of events in Germany (and other Europeann countries is worrying) I smell a big nasty rat and don't know what is going on.
But first, as to going out alone in large cities, surely there are a few areas in the States where it is not advisable for young women to go alone after dark. I know that when my partner moved here from Ohio he was shaken because I do not lock doors and often sleep in my car when travelling long distances. Our refugees were amazed too when I showed them the cash tin they had to put money in when they bake in the collective bake house.
But this mass molesting of women. Why, and who is behind it. This was not spontaneous. There has been an enormous twitching, twittering and tweeting - very much reminiscent of the new nazists when there is football violence. Why? What motive? The refugees are not so sexually frustrated that they all rush out on New Years eve to grope women in a public place. O.K. some do treat their wives badly but most do respect our women's liberation. But they do not get an urge, en masse to celebrate 2016 by humiliate women in this way. And humiliation it is . A most disgusting and worrying show of disrespect.
The police have failed. The criminals should have been caught and deported. An example should be made. 
The most recent rapports mention migrants from North Africa. It is often this type of disruptive, unsocial young men who figure in the terrorist lists. They have not been assimilated into our western society. From reading these threads I assume you do not have these types of adolescents in the states. I hope you never do as they are dangerous.
The refugees meet are terrified of the police. Last week we had an episode. It would be naive to think there live in utopia - these kids have been through hell and the hell is still in their minds. One of them had been threatening another young man all day. I happened to come by just when things were blowing and the threatened young man asked "Renee, should I call the police? In Syria I would deal with him, but here you have other ways." We called the police who were reluctant to come (it is a 2 hour drive) so I took the phone. I explained very firmly that I had a man who had lost his mind running about in an asylum with a broken glass.. I had women and children who were terrified, I had one youth threatening to retaliate and a small group of older men trying to calm the lunatic AND i wanted assistance immediately. They did come, 2 cars in about 90 minutes. By this time the older men had got the attacker subdued by giving him whisky (I ask you - Muslims- whisky!!!!!! I did not ask them where it came from :shrug:
The police took some notes and rushed the attacker to the hospital in case he needed a stomach pump.! 

But to be serious again, I do so hope that the German, and other police get to the bottom of the present situation and clamp down hard to show an example because this situation is going to end really, really bad..


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

gibbsgirl said:


> I'd say if you're hanging out in n a restaurant or bar partaking in the consumption of excessive amounts of alcohol or even just around folks doing that.....well is you find yourself involved in a bar fight or a car accident outside, then yep, you gotta be big enough to accept that you might have been able to make some choices that could have spared you the problems. Doesn't mean the problems are right it fair. Just means they are what they are, so make your choices accordingly.
> 
> Life is all about picking your battles. Me personally, there's a lot of scenarios we avoid cause the risk just ain't worth it.
> 
> *And, I don't have the same level of pity for others in all scenarios in life. That includes rape, along with a host of other things. Imo opinion it doesn't deserve some special category compared to many other problems.*


That's not what I said, is it? I said, "Say you're in a restaurant acting like a fool, which I feel is behaving in an unbecoming way according to the community at large, is it OK for me to physically assault you?"

No mention of alcohol. It's ok for me to assault you? Simply because I can control you and force you to do what I want?

ETA: Not worth it.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

reneedarley said:


> I don't normally comment seriously on these threads but will this time.
> The new turn of events in Germany (and other Europeann countries is worrying) I smell a big nasty rat and don't know what is going on.
> But first, as to going out alone in large cities, surely there are a few areas in the States where it is not advisable for young women to go alone after dark. I know that when my partner moved here from Ohio he was shaken because I do not lock doors and often sleep in my car when travelling long distances. Our refugees were amazed too when I showed them the cash tin they had to put money in when they bake in the collective bake house.
> But this mass molesting of women. Why, and who is behind it. This was not spontaneous. There has been an enormous twitching, twittering and tweeting - very much reminiscent of the new nazists when there is football violence. Why? What motive? The refugees are not so sexually frustrated that they all rush out on New Years eve to grope women in a public place. O.K. some do treat their wives badly but most do respect our women's liberation. But they do not get an urge, en masse to celebrate 2016 by humiliate women in this way. And humiliation it is . A most disgusting and worrying show of disrespect.
> ...


Something sounded orchestrated to me but time will either prove or disprove my theory. 

I read an article a few years ago that related to problems we have with two specific gangs and there seems to be strong evidence that we work hard to integrate/assimilate the first generation/actual immigrants or refugees but the problems seem to arise from the offspring. They're caught between two cultures, language barriers still exist and they have very high expectations of wealth and prosperity.

The belief is that instead of assuming that the integration process has to extend beyond the adult immigrants and include the children in the process for a longer period of time.


----------



## JoePa (Mar 14, 2013)

Boy - some people on this forum don't have the ability to comprehend what is written - I never said that rape is ok - I only said that when it happens there are times when the women's behavior contributed to the it - that's all - and don't try to tell me that this isn't a fact - don't just shoot you mouth off when you don't know what you are talking about - 

Women need to be careful where they go and who they go with - that's a given - you don't walk down a dark alley in the middle of the night by yourself in a bad neighbor - good bye - I'm outta here


----------



## reneedarley (Jun 11, 2014)

wr said:


> Something sounded orchestrated to me but time will either prove or disprove my theory.
> 
> I read an article a few years ago that related to problems we have with two specific gangs and there seems to be strong evidence that we work hard to integrate/assimilate the first generation/actual immigrants or refugees but the problems seem to arise from the offspring. They're caught between two cultures, language barriers still exist and they have very high expectations of wealth and prosperity.
> 
> The belief is that instead of assuming that the integration process has to extend beyond the adult immigrants and include the children in the process for a longer period of time.


I am afraid so. That is what we are seeing as it is they(often with criminal records), who are joining IS.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

Here's the latest total to date.
Over 1,000 reported crimes that one night in one town, about half were sexual assaults.

http://www.breitbart.com/london/201...ed-during-cologne-new-years-eve-sex-assaults/


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Rape and sexual assault are horrendous crimes, of that there is no doubt. What I do doubt is the sincerity of some posters, had these crimes occurred without refugees being involved it wouldn't be a blip on the radar.

*But* since it suits their anti refugee agenda it's news with bells on... It's the same when they talk about homeless Vets, hungry people, etc. in the US. These have been real issues for years but some only bring them up now because they don't want refugees here. Where were you 10 years ago? It was a real issue 10 years ago too. What did you do about it then? What are you doing about it now? Nothin'. It's just an agenda point.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Irish Pixie said:


> Rape and sexual assault are horrendous crimes, of that there is no doubt. What I do doubt is the sincerity of some posters, had these crimes occurred without refugees being involved it wouldn't be a blip on the radar.
> 
> *But* since it suits their anti refugee agenda it's news with bells on... It's the same when they talk about homeless Vets, hungry people, etc. in the US. These have been real issues for years but some only bring them up now because they don't want refugees here. Where were you 10 years ago? It was a real issue 10 years ago too. What did you do about it then? What are you doing about it now? Nothin'. It's just an agenda point.


No agenda that I can see, what I do see is a large scale organized crime. It is a very unusual type of criminal activity for Germany.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

no really said:


> No agenda that I can see, what I do see is a large scale organized crime. It is a very unusual type of criminal activity for Germany.


The agenda isn't the rapes and sexual assault in Germany, it's that it is only news because it supports some members anti refugee agenda. It's not subtle, it's not even implied, it's obvious. If you want to see it, that is. Perhaps you don't?


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Irish Pixie said:


> The agenda isn't the rapes and sexual assault in Germany, it's that it is only news because it supports some members anti refugee agenda. It's not subtle, it's not even implied, it's obvious. If you want to see it, that is. Perhaps you don't?


It was and is very big news in the EU. Nothing implied by any discussion involved. If the article is incorrect that would be worth discussion. 

I see news, nothing more nothing less. People can make assumptions and attempt to distract by accusations of prejudice or agendas, it doesn't change the facts.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

no really said:


> It was and is very big news in the EU. Nothing implied by any discussion involved. If the article is incorrect that would be worth discussion.
> 
> I see news, nothing more nothing less. People can make assumptions and attempt to distract by accusations of prejudice or agendas, it doesn't change the facts.


Of course it was big news in the EU, why wouldn't it be? It must have been a truly horrible situation. My point is that members here are only bringing it up because it supports their anti refugee situation, otherwise it would just be a situation in Germany. They have done, and are doing, nothing to solve the homeless Vet and hungry people situation, it's only used as a point to promote their anti refugee agenda. Apparently you either can't or won't see it. That is your prerogative, but doesn't make my opinion wrong or not worthy of discussion, does it?


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Irish Pixie said:


> The agenda isn't the rapes and sexual assault in Germany, it's that it is only news because it supports some members anti refugee agenda. It's not subtle, it's not even implied, it's obvious. If you want to see it, that is. Perhaps you don't?



No 
News by definition is something new. 
Believe me if there had been 1000 assaults in one place by white male corporate employees it would have been news.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

AmericanStand said:


> No
> News by definition is something new.
> Believe me if there had been 1000 assaults in one place by white male corporate employees it would have been news.


Sigh. Twenty three days later, and more "stats" just to add fuel to the fire? 

Again, I am allowed an opinion even if it differs from yours.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Irish Pixie said:


> Of course it was big news in the EU, why wouldn't it be? It must have been a truly horrible situation. My point is that members here are only bringing it up because it supports their anti refugee situation, otherwise it would just be a situation in Germany. They have done, and are doing, nothing to solve the homeless Vet and hungry people situation, it's only used as a point to promote their anti refugee agenda. Apparently you either can't or won't see it. That is your prerogative, but doesn't make my opinion wrong or not worthy of discussion, does it?


I brought it up and haven't any "agenda". To try and distract with totally unrelated arguments is odd.

The only opinion I can see that you have offered is this shouldn't be discussed.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Irish Pixie said:


> Some people's ego is woefully inflated, I wasn't referring to any of your posts.
> 
> Again, my point is that this wouldn't be a 23 day issue if refugees weren't involved. Can I say that on _your_ thread?


So you don't really care about the women involved, you just don't want refugees reputation tarnished?


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

Irish Pixie said:


> Rape and sexual assault are horrendous crimes, of that there is no doubt. What I do doubt is the sincerity of some posters, had these crimes occurred without refugees being involved it wouldn't be a blip on the radar.
> 
> *But* since it suits their anti refugee agenda it's news with bells on... It's the same when they talk about homeless Vets, hungry people, etc. in the US. These have been real issues for years but some only bring them up now because they don't want refugees here. Where were you 10 years ago? It was a real issue 10 years ago too. What did you do about it then? What are you doing about it now? Nothin'. It's just an agenda point.





Irish Pixie said:


> The agenda isn't the rapes and sexual assault in Germany, it's that it is only news because it supports some members anti refugee agenda. It's not subtle, it's not even implied, it's obvious. If you want to see it, that is. Perhaps you don't?





Irish Pixie said:


> Of course it was big news in the EU, why wouldn't it be? It must have been a truly horrible situation. My point is that members here are only bringing it up because it supports their anti refugee situation, otherwise it would just be a situation in Germany. They have done, and are doing, nothing to solve the homeless Vet and hungry people situation, it's only used as a point to promote their anti refugee agenda. Apparently you either can't or won't see it. That is your prerogative, but doesn't make my opinion wrong or not worthy of discussion, does it?





Irish Pixie said:


> Sigh. Twenty three days later, and more "stats" just to add fuel to the fire?
> 
> Again, I am allowed an opinion even if it differs from yours.




I'll post another one for you then. I doubt it will change your POV, you'll still say, "Well, that's not ALL the refugees that are causing the problem."
Can I concede that point ahead of time, to make space for the elephant in the room?

It's obvious you don't or won't agree that this type of mass rape and sexual groping DID NOT happen in Europe prior to 5 years ago when the mass exodus from North Africa and the Middle East started towards Europe.
THAT'S WHAT'S NEW.
Stick your head in the sand, stick your tongue out and sarcastically say, "Have a nice day" all you want.
It ain't gonna change the facts.
But, don't take the word of an American white male for what the root of the problem is. How about a Pakistani male immigrant to Germany, who is a journalist over there now?


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Cornhusker said:


> So you don't really care about the women involved, you just don't want refugees reputation tarnished?


Where did I say that? Please point it out or admit you're lying. Thanks.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

farmrbrown said:


> I'll post another one for you then. I doubt it will change your POV, you'll still say, "Well, that's not ALL the refugees that are causing the problem."
> Can I concede that point ahead of time, to make space for the elephant in the room?
> 
> It's obvious you don't or won't agree that this type of mass rape and sexual groping DID NOT happen in Europe prior to 5 years ago when the mass exodus from North Africa and the Middle East started towards Europe.
> ...


No thank you, it would just be more anti refugee rhetoric.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

Irish Pixie said:


> No thank you, it would just be more anti refugee rhetoric.



Wow.
Talk about closed minded.
You slammed that door faster than I could grab the link.
So much for "sharing" huh?
Here it is for those that still have room in their heads for something worth reading......

http://www.dw.com/en/opinion-cologne-attacks-on-muslims-show-incompatibility-of-cultures/a-18971622



*"Actually, I never felt more ashamed in my life.
Deutsche Welle Urdu Shamil Shams
DW journalist Shamil Shams
I am a person from a Muslim background who has been living in Germany for many years, and have always been treated with respect and humility. I have always felt safer in Germany than in Pakistan. I have many German friends and I never felt alienated in the society.
But the New Year's Eve assault made me realize that I, too, in a way feel responsible for the heinous act: What happened in Cologne happens regularly in my homeland, Pakistan. The men are never ashamed, never feel guilty, never show remorse about the way they treat women in that part of the world.
The men who sexually harassed girls in Cologne were not demented; they knew what they were doing. And I am sure they did it with absolute contempt for the European culture, its norms and its people."*


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

farmrbrown said:


> Wow.
> Talk about closed minded.
> You slammed that door faster than I could grab the link.
> So much for "sharing" huh?
> ...


I know first hand the shame, and I don't appreciate that such an experience is being used and exploited by a group of people simply to promote an agenda. Do you understand now? 

In my opinion, this wouldn't be used 23 days later if it didn't involve refugees. It's being used as a scare tactic and nothing more. The situation, and the women that were assaulted, should not be belittled in this manner.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

Irish Pixie said:


> I know first hand the shame, and I don't appreciate that such an experience is being used and exploited by a group of people simply to promote an agenda. Do you understand now?
> 
> In my opinion, this wouldn't be used 23 days later if it didn't involve refugees. It's being used as a scare tactic and nothing more. The situation, and the women that were assaulted, should not be belittled in this manner.


OK, let me help you out then.
Your opinion that it wouldn't be news if it was a bunch of European white guys is an insult to me and millions of other decent men. I can't help it if that's not who or what you see in your part of the world, maybe you need a to hang out with a different crowd.
This isn't exploitation
It's a warning. 
An ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure.
Keep looking away all you want, some of us gladly see the truth.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

farmrbrown said:


> OK, let me help you out then.
> This isn't exploitation
> It's a warning.
> An ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure.
> Keep looking away all you want, some of us gladly see the truth.


You can call it anything you'd like. Exploiting a horrible situation to suit your agenda isn't right.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

http://www.pandys.org/whatisrape.html

ANYONE who commits rape, is a pig, and should be punished to the extra letter of the law.
Every. Single. Time.
I don't care what your race, religion, orientation, culture, etc is.
EVERY. SINGLE. TIME the harshest punishment should be meeted out.
EXPOSING those who commit this heinous crime should be the FIRST order; root them out and remove them from society; where ever they may be.

Some years ago, a bunch of white frat boys group raped a girl, and they put them on a public spit and roasted them
Good. As they should.
NO EXCEPTIONS.

I don't care what your race, religion, orientation, culture, etc is.
EVERY. SINGLE. TIME the harshest punishment should be meeted out.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> http://www.pandys.org/whatisrape.html
> 
> ANYONE who commits rape, is a pig, and should be punished to the extra letter of the law.
> Every. Single. Time.
> ...


I absolutely agree.


----------

